# Suggestions on a trip to the Alps this spring.



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Suggesting Kaprun - Zell am See, Austria. They have a 3000 meter Gletscher, so atleast u will be sure there is actually any snow :thumbsup: 
On the gletscher there are 5 freeride routes to feed ur pow addiction. 
I will drive there in 2 days :yahoo:


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Cozmo - thanks for the suggestion. I will research it today. Have you been there before, and have you any suggestions on hotels? 

I'm amazed to see that with exchange rates, the Alps resorts seem to all be $40 USD/day cheaper for lift tickets.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd suggest getting a small apartment, not a hotel. Just Google for apartment Kaprun  In the low season it wouldn't be very expensive (around 500-600 euro for a week for a roomy 4 person app)

Lift tickets are 166 euro for 5 days, for three (Zell am See, Kaprun and a small family mountain) mountains.

If u wanna go to a more trendy, apres ski, luxurious and more expensive place check out Ischl. 
I have no idea how the snow will be early April though. :dunno:

Add: I was there last year in February and ill be there again next week. I have no idea how it compares to US resorts but for European standards its pretty sweet.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Just be sure to hit a mountain that is snow sure, because sometimes on some mountains, there won't be enough snow left around Easter, which means no POW. Zell Am See is a good suggestion


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

corneilli said:


> Just be sure to hit a mountain that is snow sure, because sometimes on some mountains, there won't be enough snow left around Easter, which means no POW. Zell Am See is a good suggestion


Yes - I understand that late in the season fresh snow isn't a guarantee. It amazes me that lift ticket prices are so cheap out there. In Colorado they are $100 USD/day, but in the Alps it is around 1/2 the price. Has it always been cheaper, or have ticket prices been in decline with some of the economic instability in the region?


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Prices have been like this for atleast 8 years.
Maybe a few % increase every year. 
Prices for Austrian and French lift tickets are around 40euro a day. 
Switzerland is about one third more expensive, not just with lift passes but also apartments.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Lift prices are cheaper in Europe, always have been.

Switzerland is the most impressive place to visit IMO (Verbier if you can - fabulous resort), but it's also the most expensive (Austria generally being the cheapest, France and Italy somewhere inbetween).

Austria has the best aprés ski. Very friendly people and fairly inexpensive. St Anton is the place to go in Austria. Great skiing, great aprés ski. Zell and Kaprun offer a nice option (lots of tree runs at the lower levels in Zell and the glacier at Kaprun if snow is lacking).

Italy can be very good, depending on what you are looking for. Generally quiet slopes and beautiful scenery throughout (very rocky, lots of trees). Also the best mountain food anywhere. The Dolomites are beautiful but the resorts are generally lacking in terms of aprés ski. The Italians prefer to go home, get dressed up and mince around the towns later at night. People drive up from Milan, ski in the afternoons (but only if its sunny) and mostly go to hang out in the evenings.

Try Snow Reports, Snow Forecasts, Ski Resorts, Hotels and Ski Chalets, Ski Technique and Chat for info on European resorts. You can browse by country, resort, distance from airport, etc.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

*great info*

Thanks for the info Mike. We'd been planning on doing Zell, but I'll keep St. Anton in mind. Regardless, I gotta fly in via Munich to rendezvous with the GF who is finished a business trip in Europe.

Any suggestion on the best way to rent gear (sports chains, or individual stores? Available on the mountain, or only in the towns?)


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't disregard the areas available in Switzerland. I had the opportunity to board for a month in the Jungfrau ski area and it was amazing. There are about 3 to 4 different and massive resorts, all connected by a great tram and public transportation system. The great thing about the area is that a great deal of people there speak fluent English.

Instead of staying at the resorts, I opted to stay in Interlaken. It's a really nice, picturesque town that offers people a lot to do. I made sure to take advantage of that.....like ski diving the Swiss alps 
It can be quite expensive but there are great deals to be had if you just look.

Half time I was there, I stayed at a decent place called hotel mattenhoff. Real friendly staff that serves great local beer. 
Hotel Mattenhof Resort AG, Interlaken
It's attached to a hostel so you do meet a lot of different people

The other half was spend staying at the Victoria. Extremely expensive, but very nice, although in hindsight it would have been better for me to have stayed at mattenhoff...liked the people there better...hope that helps


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

JonesyMalone said:


> Thanks for the info Mike. We'd been planning on doing Zell, but I'll keep St. Anton in mind. Regardless, I gotta fly in via Munich to rendezvous with the GF who is finished a business trip in Europe.
> 
> Any suggestion on the best way to rent gear (sports chains, or individual stores? Available on the mountain, or only in the towns?)


I haven't rented for a while, but there are always a bunch of stores in every town. If there's nothing next to your accommodation, there'll be an Intersport or something similar near whichever chairlift or gondola you use.

I just got back from Zell. It's nice out there at the moment. Not too busy. Be sure to visit the nearby glacier (Kitzsteinhorn) for a day. Lots of runs up there, well above the tree line and 3-4 ungroomed and unpatrolled routes - essentially marked off-piste. Great if the snow is good.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Intersport is the way to go for renting stuff  Although some of the people who work there aren't so smart (my strap was broken and i just needed a new screw,it took him 30 min to find a screw and screwdriver..). But other than that, great shop


----------

